# Red lump on groin (picture attached)



## Logan'sPride (Oct 10, 2011)

Long time reader, first time poster. So thank you all in advance for the previous knowledge gained. Logan is 16 weeks and developed a dime sized red/swollen lump in his groin area. Not sure what exactly it could be. He doesn't really seem to be bothered by it - no biting, gnawing, or scratching. 

Could it just be an ingrown hair or something along those lines? Any help would be appreciated it as we are away from our normal vet for a few days.

Thanks.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. It could just be an insect bite but I don't like the looks of it and would be finding a vet as soon as possible if I were you. Please let us know what your find out.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Logan is so cute!! Sorry to see he has a lump on his groin. I would definately get that checked soon. If you are out of town, maybe you could send the picture to your vet and they could give you a professional opinion of what to do and how soon. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It could have started as puppy acne, but that really needs to be seen by a vet.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

Hi! My boy Roo had puppy acne, right at that same spot, but his appeared more flat and scabbed. That one looks fluid filled... Roo's healed and disappeared in about three days, which I found pretty amazing....


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Rileah had a bump like that when she was about 5 months old, hers wasn't quite that big though. We asked the vet about it and she said it could be a bite of some sort but couldn't really say for sure. It was full of pus so it was infected. She gave us some antibiotic ointment to put on it a couple of times a day and it went away in just a few days.


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

Ozzy had something like that when he was little. When I gently squeezed it pus came out (probably should have squeezed but I couldn't help it). I put antibiotic ointment on it and watched it and it got better quickly.


----------



## RedWoofs (Apr 19, 2008)

It looks like a spider or insect bite and something that the vet needs to see!!


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Not even going to hazard a guess... its vet time.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just wanted to check and see how Logan's doing?


----------



## ozzy'smom (Jun 18, 2011)

I just re-read this and saw it was dime sized....that's a lot bigger than the bump Ozzy had. Yes, I'd get that looked at as soon as you can.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Any news on Logan?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My bridge boy Sam had puppy acne and he had several boil-like bumps. The Vet had me put a warm compress on them to bring them to a head and then treat them with a topical antibiotic once they'd emptied. He probably had 3 in his first 6 months and then no more. 

I hope your little guy's bump is nothing serious and heals quickly.


----------



## Skyedog (Apr 2, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but my 16 wk old has the same lump. Took him to vet and they aspirated it, and tested, said it was infected and now he is on antibotics. But they didn't seem to know what it was. Insect maybe. Has anyone else had this?


----------

